# NAD M15HD or Anthem Statement D2V



## barbs (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi guys, 

I'm buying a new processor to pair with my NAD M25 amp (7 Channel). Although the natural choice would be the M15HD, I'm still contemplating between the M15HD and the D2V.

The D2V has lots of raves about it and is bundled with a lot of features, it has its own room EQ software. Lot of connection options...

M15HD on the other hand is a new processor, I dont see too many reviews on it yet. It comes with Audessey Room EQ. It has a modular design which, according to NAD, makes it future proof!! (I dont know how true that is?

I'd like to have some opinions on this one please.

Cheers


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi barbs, a couple of great feature filled processors there to choose from, the NAD is fairly new and have not seen or heard any reviews of it yet but I am sure that it will be an excellent addition to the master series, the Anthem also has some serious credentials and tbh you really do need to hear both to make your decision on which you prefer, although my feeling is that seeing you are already a NAD owner it may make sense to stick with what you know, Audyssey in the NAD is actually the PRO version which is very good indeed but may require a PRO installer to calibrate for you where as the D2's ARC is pretty much user friendly but supposedly one of the best.

It is nice position to be in to have a choice of 2 high end processors, I will just chime in and say please also consider the Arcam FMJ AV888 which really is the best sound I have ever experienced and just another option :spend:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I definitely agree with John that the Arcam deserves your consideration. It truly is a World Class Processor.

The Anthem is another truly excellent option and would be an excellent choice as well. Anthem really 
has been working hard to make their SSP's state of the art. I am a big fan of their latest D2V

NAD's M15HD looks intriguing as well. I will agree that most modular designs have been lacking when it comes to new modules. And when modules do come out, they are usually unbelievably expensive.

You truly are at a threshold where you cannot go wrong. Any of these choices will give you years of quality performance.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## barbs (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks both of you. I'll definitely give all three a listen. will update the thread with my opinion asap.

cheers.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Look forward to your findings barbs :T


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi barbs,

Wow! Talk about top notch Pre/Pros! 

The Anthem Statement D2v/ARC1 (with the latest firmware) is a true class act. :T
(Check the official Anthem Pre/Pros owner's thread at AVS.)

The Arcam FMJ AV888 is another class act. :T

The Classe SSP-800, another class act. :T

The Denon AVP-A1HDCI, another class act. :T

* And now, for the NAD person, the NAD M15HD is supposedly another jewelry piece.
-> You can find a very cool and entertaining thread on the NAD M15HD at AVScience Forum.

Personally, I'm an Anthem kind of guy. Maybe because I'm Canadian, not sure, but one thing I am sure, is that they have the best customer service in the business, and they come up clean with their firmware updates. Check their web sites, talk to people, visit the forums from the owners, and pick your poison.

** But I think that you'll like very much what you'll find on that NAD M15HD. And yes, it is modular and upgradable.
And by the way, this NAD Pre/Pro has Audyssey MultEQ XT PRO Room EQ capability. :T

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

barbs - just to point you to the Official thread I created for the NAD M15HD which is located HERE - NAD M15 HD AV Surround Sound Preamplifier: Official Thread .

If you do purchase this processor please update in the official owners thread which would be great to get your feedback, so that others can read and keep up to date


----------



## barbs (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks recruit. will check it out.


----------

